# My girls



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Also, while I'm here, a bit of a brag! Skye got her Agility Warrant (Gold) last week, then at the weekend after doing no agility for 7 months she won a grade 4 agility class making her grade 5, she also came 6th in grade 4 jumping and Star came 9th in combined 3-4 agility.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww hun they really are gorgeous....great pics too...thanks for sharing x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They all look as if they are having great fun. Beautiful girls.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Fantastic pics of your gorgeous girls.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done Skye 

They are all looking like mature dogs now aren't they?

They've lost that manic intensity that young excited Collies have


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you all.



rona said:


> Well done Skye
> 
> They are all looking like mature dogs now aren't they?
> 
> They've lost that manic intensity that young excited Collies have


Teagan is nearly 13, Skye is 8 and Star is 4.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

They're all gorgeous


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning! One day I would love a blue/white Border Collie. Congrats on the agility accomplishments too.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Simply beautiful x x


----------

